# Williams F1 1/4 Scale Steering Wheel



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just thought I would show this ...Alyson was lucky enough to go to the GP on Sunday with FexEx ( Williams sponsers) as part of the 'goodie bag' was this 1/4 scale model of the Williams steering wheel with a 'key' of all the functions, its a solid metal model with even the paddles on the back..Cool eh!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool









Your next job is to scan the key of all the functions and post an image so I know what all those buttons and switches do


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Will do


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And once you have done that you can modify it to fit your Bora...







Picture would also be nice


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

didn't you get to tag along with her Jase?









Very cool in a sort of boy racer wannabee kinda way!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I could do with a full size one of those for the kit car







- any idea how much they are







?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> I could do with a full size one of those for the kit car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, maybe that's not such a crazy idea.

Of course the real ones are Â£20,000 - Â£50,000 but vaguely similar carbon fibre wheels (without all the buttons of course) are about Â£500-Â£700 and ones made of less exotic materials are around Â£75-Â£200.

And they come in different colours, including yellow. I think red would look good too









Demon Tweeks have got loads.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I bet next time F1 is shown on TV he`ll be sitting there gripping the `Wheel` tightly and making *`Vroooom`, `Vroooom`!!!* noises


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I bet next time F1 is shown on TV he`ll be sitting there gripping the `Wheel` tightly and making *`Vroooom`, `Vroooom`!!!* noises
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just know that for sure


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Sounds like perfectly normally behaviour to me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Course it is Rich.....Im glad me and you are sane...Its the others that are strange


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bet you sound like that CRAZY FROG!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I bet you sound like that CRAZY FROG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You`ve met him and therefore should know


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can just picture him now









What do you reckon Aly?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> I can just picture him now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can remember he used to have some wing mirrors from a minardi, I reckon he's trying to build himself a little replica car to sit in and watch the race.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

What a marvellous idea! I want one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> What a marvellous idea! I want one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they reckon building a second one is always cheaper than building one on it's own. Perhap we can get him to build a couple.

What do you reckon Jase


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Perhaps Ill get all my F1 bits together and we can see what we can make...









Ive got:

Tyrell 019 nose cone ( crash damaged)

BAR wheel

Spark plug ( from Cossie V10)

Side pod 'winglet

Wheel hub insert with nut.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Can we have pictures please







You could also have your RLT19 in the shot


----------

